# Sweet Potatoes



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My boys love sweet potatoes. I have been trying to come up with some lower protein treats for Dugan since there is something up with his liver. My boys have always gotten chicken mixed in with their kibble, so I was trying to come up with something else to mix with Dugan's food. Well, I baked a few sweet potatoes, peeled them, cut them into cubes and put them in the fridge. Well, they have been a huge hit with Dugan and Brady. Brady usually hates sweet potato treats, but real sweet potatoes he just loves. I give them to Dugan with his food and to Brady and Dugan as a treat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

karen did you just bake them without peeling them? :ear: I tried to make them in the dehydrator but it was a disaster.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Karen, if you have a few left over, bring them to the playdate, I would love to see if I could find a treat that maddie will actually eat.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Karen that's great. I always wanted to name a Havanese "batata" or "sweet potatoe." Thought it would be cute.

My family loves baked sweet potatoes, baked in the skins, with a little butter and parmesan on top. Also sweet potato fries. Your boys have great taste!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero and I both love baked sweet potatoes!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am going to try that! I always love natural treats made at home that don't have all the extra junk in them. Thanks for the tip!
Gina


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I actually just put them in the microwave. When I took them out, I just took a knife and peeled the skins right off. I can't believe the boys (especially Brady who usually hates veggies) like them as much as they do. I was going to try the dehydrator too. I may wait on that now.


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Kind of unrelated, but I just think it's the coolest name:

My bf does barn restoration and he's been up to the Hamptons to work on Estee Lauder's estate. Well, each of the buildings on her property has a name and one of them is "Sweet Potato"


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty and Indie love sweet potatoes also. I bake them like you do (in the microwave), cut them up and freeze them. 
They won't eat sweet potato commercial treats.
Jackson would not touch sweet potatoes when he was here.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love sweet potatoes. Kodi and Shelby think they are poison. :biggrin1:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We all love sweet potatoes in our house, especially Milo!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie loves the microwaved sweet potatoes. I usually buy the ones that are light yellow inside rather than the orange. They are the only treats I give her. They are safe, have no preservatives or additives, and are fresh. What's funny is that when we were taking agility, several dogs came over to beg for my sweet potatoes. One left its cut up hot dog treat to beg for the sweet potato.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jeanne, that is funny to hear that one of the dogs preferred the sweet potatoes to the hotdogs. I am still surprised at what a hit they have been. I used the sweet potatoes (white ones) not the yams (orange). Just wait until I go on vacation in May and bring my sweet potatoes to their babysitter for them to have treats. Fortunately, she is as crazy as I am so she will understand.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting----hmm....I may have to buy a sweet potato or two. I've never eaten one myself...so Quince hasn't either.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd loves sweet potatoes and is always first in line when I bake sweet potato fries..lol
I haven't tried cubing baked ones for him yet...thanks for the idea.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We love sweet potato fries with seasoned salt on them but I haven't given them as treats to the dogs. I may try baking one in the microwave for them. Dumb question...I've never baked a potato in the microwave so how do you do it?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> We love sweet potato fries with seasoned salt on them but I haven't given them as treats to the dogs. I may try baking one in the microwave for them. Dumb question...I've never baked a potato in the microwave so how do you do it?


Easy peasy. I usually peel the skin, slice it into chips, put on a microwave safe plate (I use my microwave bacon plate), and microwave until done. The tricky part is the timing, since each microwave is different. It takes about 7 minutes on high in my microwave. You'll probably burn a batch or two until you figure out your timing. I sometimes sprinkle a little water over them since Maddie prefers them more chewy than crisp. No seasoning is needed (nor is it particularly good for dogs). Its nutritious, delicious and cheap! :thumb:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> We love sweet potato fries with seasoned salt on them but I haven't given them as treats to the dogs. I may try baking one in the microwave for them. Dumb question...I've never baked a potato in the microwave so how do you do it?


Well, in my old microwave, if I was baking a whole potato I would probably nuke for 5 mins, check to see if it was cooked. If it wasn't just cook a few more mins. Except when I got the new (piece of turd) microwave oven and I tried that. I had a smoldering hot coal well-done baked potato. It had completely gone on fire.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I washed them, poked some holes in them with a fork, and then popped them in the microwave for 7 minutes. That was 2 sweet potatoes. (I had to look up online how to make them). I just peeled them and cut them into cubes when they came out.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea, Karen. Thanks for the instructions, Karen & Jeanne, because I've never made potatoes of any kind in the microwave. I LOVE sweet potatoes & the only problem might be eating them myself!


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Muffin and Foxy, their dog food is natural balance blend of sweet potatoes and salmon. When Muffin was young - 6 to 10 months old - she had digestive problems and the only food that did not cause diarrhea was the sweet potatoes. At that time we cooked the sweet potatoes and fish, then blended them together and the two dogs ate a mush formula, until we found the hard dog food with the same blend. Now Muffin can eat just about anything with out adverse effects, but we are sticking with the sweet potatoes and fish.


----------



## casey (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you talking sweet potatoes or yams? I've been giving Lola yams mixed in with her food because I thought they were sweet potatoes. Today was the first day I actually used sweet potatoes.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

casey said:


> Are you talking sweet potatoes or yams? I've been giving Lola yams mixed in with her food because I thought they were sweet potatoes. Today was the first day I actually used sweet potatoes.


This is interesting about the difference between the two http://www.loc.gov/rr/scitech/mysteries/sweetpotato.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought one that comes wrapped in plastic so you just pop it in the microwave. I put it in there, cooked it and totally forgot about it! DH found it two days later and said it was so nasty! They still haven't had sweet potato, I guess it's not meant to be.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I usually use the sweet potatoes, but I just went to buy more the other day and they didn't have them, so I got yams. I will be trying them for this batch. The boys love them.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just recently discovered sweet potato fries for myself. Oh I knew about them before but never had them. At my son's birthday dinner it was offered as one of the side dishes and I loved it. Since then I bought Trader Joe's sweet potato fries and tried them. They were quite tasty and I offered the dogs a few treats. They all went crazy for it. They each sat at attention waiting for their next little tidbit. That's something I'll definitely get again.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two do not like sweet potatoes, but I sure do. We always have them. My DD makes them for the baby. She steams them, purees them and freezes the puree in ice cube trays, then bags them. Each cube is a serving for him.

Getting back to the dogs, I was thinking of adding the puree to their food. Maybe they won't notice them that way.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We eat them a lot at our house ~ "baked" in the microwave whole in their skin served with butter or cut into "logs" brushed with olive oil and sprinkled with salt, baked on a cookie sheet w/sides in the oven around 400 degrees. Delicious!

Our first experience in giving them to Abby was at Dale's house and she loved them (maybe a little too much) since to our embarrassment we had to give Abby her first "butt bath"......lol......Dale was very gracious about the whole thing but now I'm afraid to try giving her sweet potato again!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, just give Abby a tiny bite....she loved them! And a little butt bath will just keep her tidy...lol


----------

